# Cuss word substitution



## gyrfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

OK, guys, I just posted a question to one of the forums, and when reading it over after posting, was taken aback to discover that the system had substituted the word "groan" for a very mild term used freely on TV and in print these days that I had originally used-- "b**ch*, as in "X was a b**ch to split."

What's up with that?  If the word "b**ch* is forbidden, frankly, I'd prefer to use my own alternative, not the one the site chooses for me that I would never, ever use in that phrase.

Is there a list somewhere of forbidden words we can consult?  I don't find anything about it in the "basic user guide."

Have we really become that -- sorry -- old-maidish that pretty ordinary commonly used not even really cuss-words are now just too, too icky to have on the site?  If so, that's a... er, "darn" shame.  Seems to me if somebody's over-using obscenities, the moderators should be able to deal with it individually, rather than force pretty ridiculous censorship of even mild expletives on everybody.

I'm really shocked to see this here.


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, considering that you are perhaps the first or second person (10+ years and 1.4 millions posts) to ever ask for this secret national security document, I must assume it does not upset others as much as it does you!


But since you asked, here is the current list. Not too long, really! In fact, I always thought Big J was in there too - and he's not
Jesus Christ! What is this world coming to? 


I always listen to the mods. Well, most always. If they want the female dog removed from the list of words, I'd game. Damn it to Hell, I'm always fine with a big of cussing! God Damn, I'm a sailor after all and so are Rick and Jags! And Daksy is a motorcycle bad ass. 

Let me check the to see if the Jamacian and Brit words are covered...

rasclot - bloodclot - bloody - bumbleclot - piss off 
nope, they are fine.


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2013)

What the folk, go ahead and uncheck b!tch...I don't give a chit what any other poophead thinks.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, thanks for the explainer. Have I really never seen the "b" word on this site in the 5 or 6 years I've been here? Is "poophead" really, really ever so much more genteel than the "A" word?

I don't get the other "A" word exclusion, especially since "choice" ain't exactly a synonym, but if the objective is to fend off political trolls looking for trouble via search engines, I'm OK with it. It's hardly a word likely to be used in the wood-burning forums anyway. And honestly, when applied to a female human being, who thinks "teat" is less objectionable than the T'word? I mean, really. Ewww.

But really, is there some reason for this other than the Church Lady mentality? I don't see any of the really objectionable obscenities or blasphemies or whatever they're called in this list of the forbidden.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

fossil said:


> What the folk, go ahead and uncheck b!tch...I don't give a chit what any other poophead thinks.


 
That's my man.  Even if only a small percentage of the folks who post here were ever sailors, most have a similar mindset when it comes to language, at least.

I truly don't get the need for such daintiness in a place populated largely by proudly rough-hewn, plain-spoken folks wielding chainsaws...

Am I allowed to say WTF?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2013)

Seven words always to come to mind.


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> Am I allowed to say WTF?


 
Sure.  So long as you say it just like that.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Seven words always to come to mind.


 
Yeah, y'now how long ago that was?  And that it was TV, not a special interest Web forum?  I've lost track anyway.  Haven't we long since busted through that on TV even?  Heck, "suck" is now considered perfectly OK in polite company, which frankly blows my mind.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

fossil said:


> Sure. So long as you say it just like that.


What the folk?  Aiieeeee!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2013)

I cuss up a storm but have never felt that not doing it here was any invasion of my civil rights. Or gave me "that not so fresh feeling".


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> What the folk? Aiieeeee!


 
  

I (personally) think it's pretty ridiculous, actually. We are all adults here...however, Craig has to be sensitive to the fact that our membership/viewership is quite diverse. And, as you alluded to above, there are terms that we'd sooner didn't steer people here in searches, because those are discussions best conducted on other forums. Rick


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I cuss up a storm but have never felt that not doing it here was any invasion of my civil rights. Or gave me "that not so fresh feeling".


I would not cuss on the Web in the way I sometimes do in "real life."  My issue here isn't the idea of imposing a bit of restraint, but that it seems to me really, really excessive.  I really can't us the "b" word without it being changed to "groan"?  I mean, really, this isn't a forum for 1st grade teachers.

Not a heeuge deal, but just surprising and disappointing and irritating.  Also, it's opaque.  Seems to me if common words are to not just be banned but automatically substituted, some sort of up-front notice about language policing would be a good thing.


----------



## webbie (Jun 23, 2013)

When we moved to this new forum, I just pulled those words outa my ass. No science was involved.

Over the years, we had various folks misbehave. It's the nature of the beast.

One guy I remember kept repeating willie (well, p enis). As if he was getting high just because he could write it. When I confronted him, be wrote back a simple post:
p enis, p enis, p enis, p enis

I finally sent the police to knock on his door and he stopped.

No doubt this forum is a bit tighter in moderation and such than most. That's what has worked and I think most people like it that way - since, as BB notes, there are countless other places on the net to cuss up a storm.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2013)

Heck open it up. But I don't want to hear any groaning when I edit a post and put <expletive deleted> in the middle of it. Because I damn sure will.


----------



## fossil (Jun 23, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I damn sure will.


 
Ditto.


----------



## pyroholic (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe you could set all the auto-substitute words to <redacted due to my potty mouth>.  That way the poster won't feel his words were changed, only that his post was cleansed.

Really, I couldn't care less.  I just think that would be funny to see in posts.


----------



## Jags (Jun 24, 2013)

All I am hearing is groan, groan, groan.


----------



## Ehouse (Jun 24, 2013)

I got my pee p... er, willie slapped here recently, but I think it's a good thing. If we railroaders cut loose, all you soggy sons a' groaners'd be in the Daighsoe headed out with yer ears pinned back an' Jenny's blush on ya!


----------

